# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Mandocello Performances

## Beanzy

I thought I'd post these for those who may be wondering what kind of performance you could do with a Mandoloncello. No need to be intimidated by the scale of the thing and the stretches......









.... and maybe chuck in a few more strings too by taking up the Liuto
(bit of electrical earth hum on this one)


Or plug it in via the chorus pedal;



Or just get down in the dirt and sing out.


Stacks of fun  :Grin:   ..... any more ?

----------


## klaezimmer

I played around with a mandocello several years ago after hearing it played mainly as an alternate to a bass behind the Americana stylings of a singer/songwriter.  In the hands of the owner, Eric Hauck, it went well with the music.  I was intrigued, but after my experimenting with it, I pretty much decided one would not quite fit in my multi-instrument arsenal.

So, it was quite revealing to get slapped in the face with this collection of multiple usages of this intriguing instrument.  Its palette can be much broader than I had envisioned.  Thenks for taking the time to accumulate and post these great examples.

Ron

----------

